# Classic fault finding help please...



## Julian H (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi

Newbie here. Please can someone help me diagnose the fault with my Classic?

Having read many previous posts trying to overcome my problem asking questions I can confirm it has been descaled including backflushing regularly. The solenoid I can hear clicking so appears to be working. The pump also works.

If I draw a shot immediately after turning on, the water will flow fine. If I leave it more than say 5 minutes to warm up the portafilter / water, I can start drawing a shot then the pump will labour and the flow turns to a drip then to nothing. If I let it cool down a bit I can reprime and start again.The machine appears to get very hot. The thermostat light on the coffee switch goes on and off normally.

I'd appreciate some expert input!









Cheers, Julian


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

How old is the machine?.Another member on here who worked for Gaggia said they do NOT recommend back flushing and I personally do not.It is better to remove the shower screen and block behind it and clean thoroughly .I think you may have back flushed/descaled some particles into the solenoid valve.As the ports are small particles can float about and "partially" block the flow.My first thought would be to remove and disassemble the S/valve to ensure it is clear.

Are you priming the M/ch before heating up and after steaming.??


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Although Gaggia does not recommend backflushing I have not had 1 problem in over 10 years with a Gaggia Classic.

As long as you are careful when to release the buildup of pressure there shouldn't be an issue.

Do as El carajillo recommends and you should be back up and running in no time.


----------



## Julian H (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi

Thanks very much for your replies. My machine is around 2 1/2 years old. The only reason I have been back-flushing is that it seems to be widely recommended on the internet.

Since typing the post, I cannot even prime the machine anymore [i prime when cold]. The pump just labours from cold. So, I have stripped it down this evening and the solenoid valve appears clear. I can blow through the hose and air comes out of one of the holes on the valve quite cleanly. I assume since the valve is not powered up, I cannot clean the other hole by blowing through, although nothing appears to be blocking it and on disassembly, plenty of clean water came out.

The solenoid is still clicking on operation of the brew switch too, so I still assume it is working?

Any further thoughts?

Thank you. Julian


----------



## Julian H (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh, and also, the shower screen is clear, I only remove it a few days ago and cleaned it with descale solution.

Thx


----------



## Julian H (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi yet again...

I have had another look at my machine. I decided to test the pump so left the wiring in place but disconnected the hose that goes to the machine. Even when disconnected, it hums but does not pump. Has my pump had it do you think?

Cheers, Julian


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Did you also remove the aluminium block behind the shower screen ?

Did you take off the S/valve and COMPLETELY disassemble it including the large nut and clean all the inner workings ? (just blowing on the pipe proves nothing)

Is there anything in the supply pipe from the water tank ? Is the pipe kinked or squeezed ?

When you say you removed the pipe feeding the machine,I presume you mean the one going to the OPvalve from the top of the pump.

If the pipe feeding the pump is not blocked or pinched/squashed it sounds as if it is the pump.

Check numbers and voltage on plate if ordering a new pump and obtain same one


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

It sounds like a problem wth your pump... Or as suggested, lack of water supply. I cant see it being the solenoid valve either way.


----------



## Julian H (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi

Thanks for the help once again.

I stripped the machine down and cleaned everything once again. Unfortunately, during the process of dismantling it, the o ring between the electric bit and the metal body of the solenoid valve failed so, whilst I know it works correctly now







it leaks







. I have looked at the exploded parts sheet and alas this item is not identified. If anyone can tell me what I have got to get I'd appreciate it.

Thanks, Julian


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Mark (gaggiamanualservice) on this forum may be able to help: GAGGIA MANUAL SERVICE - HOME PAGE


----------



## Julian H (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi

Thanks to all that helped. It did turn out to be the pump. It worked with no load but didn't have any get up and go when the coffee was in the Portafilter. Gaggia Manual Service sorted the parts for me, many thanks to Mark.

I stripped the whole machine down and gave it a good clean too.

Algerian Special is back on the menu :-D

Cheers, Julian


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Glad you persevered and won. Its good when /if a plan comes together.


----------

